# Best Rebate Sites?



## blackjacques (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi everybody,

Has anyone joined one of those rebate sites that give you cashback for shopping at online retailers?

I came accross a couple, such as:

http://www.canada.mrrebates.com/

http://cashback.smartcanucks.ca/

Can someone recommend a better one?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

blackjacques said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Has anyone joined one of those rebate sites that give you cashback for shopping at online retailers?
> 
> ...


I've used and can recommend Great Canadian Rebates.


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of these sites but I check http://www.redflagdeals.com sometimes.


----------

